# Tutorial on piercing ?



## OldWood (20 Nov 2011)

I'm making a pomander from a fairly recent WoodTurning magazine design which is pierced, but is the first piece I've tried with that feature.

Does anyone know if there is a tutorial anywhere on doing piercing or can give me some guidelines? I have a Dremel with a flexible shaft but don't know what tool to use, etc.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## nev (20 Nov 2011)

not so much a tutorial but a WIP and and this was done, here... http://aroundthewoods.com/laceorn.shtml


----------



## OldWood (20 Nov 2011)

nev":glzp8mgu said:


> not so much a tutorial but a WIP and and this was done, here... http://aroundthewoods.com/laceorn.shtml



Thanks for pointing that out Nev, but sorry I found that last night and it doesn't really tell me anything on piercing such as if there is a technique and what tools to use. 

Regretably that WIP is a little too like many of the magazine articles that are giving ideas to turners who know all the techniques, but are not detailed enough for those of us who now think themselves reasonably competent with the tools (ie we can cut the wood OK without catches, etc) but don't know about how to pierce for example and sometimes are left at odds with how a piece is held for the next turning operation. I do find it frustrating that The WoodTurner is so keen to get as much into each magazine that it is very short on detail as to how items are actually made - as the magazine is going to be bought in general by the less experienced turner this is a bad policy. (Rant over !)

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Blister (20 Nov 2011)

Found this one on wood piercing 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-gksooOrrE

will see what else I can find :wink:


----------



## Blister (20 Nov 2011)

The main man for piercing is binh pho

He has a DVD 

Binh Pho is much in demand all over the world to show his unique artistic skills.
In this presentation Binh demonstrates and explains in detail all the techniques he uses to produce those fine signature pieces of his. He also gives tips on what equipment he finds most useful. By the end you will be keen to experiment in Binh's style. 80 minutes.
£27


----------



## Silverbirch (20 Nov 2011)

on the subject of DVDs, I've just bought, but haven't finished watching yet, Nick Arnull's new DVD, Ying &Yang, which covers, among other techniques, piercing. I think 
In his DVD Bin Pho suggests some seriously expensive kit. Nick suggests some options which might be more suitable for someone just dipping their toe in the water.

Ian


----------



## OldWood (20 Nov 2011)

Silverbirch":1r1fola1 said:


> on the subject of DVDs, I've just bought, but haven't finished watching yet, Nick Arnull's new DVD, Ying &Yang, which covers, among other techniques, piercing. I think
> In his DVD Bin Pho suggests some seriously expensive kit. Nick suggests some options which might be more suitable for someone just dipping their toe in the water.
> 
> Ian




Ian - that is amusingly ironic a piece of advise as it is Nick's article in the Woodturner that has been frustrating me and causing my rant!!!! I suspect it isn't really his fault but the text with his pomander designs is scant to say the least for the less advanced turner.

Many thanks for the suggestion - I'll follow that up. I should perhaps encourage you to watch all of the DVD and give us a review ! :lol: 

And Blister - the less said about your advise the better; definitely bloody =D> 

Rob


----------



## Philip Streeting (20 Nov 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24-burrs-burs ... 770wt_1396

http://www.shesto.co.uk/Jewellers-Tools ... index.html

Fluted end PCB/CNC cutters are used by some, mini end mills or Dremel burrs from Ebay.


----------



## Harlequin (20 Nov 2011)

Blister":2e6k17tc said:


> The main man for piercing is binh pho
> 
> He has a DVD
> 
> ...




Can one get these in the UK Blister ?


----------



## Blister (20 Nov 2011)

> Can one get these in the UK Blister ?



O yes

http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/acatal ... dDvds.html

7th one down the list :wink:


----------



## Silverbirch (20 Nov 2011)

> Ian - that is amusingly ironic a piece of advise as it is Nick's article in the Woodturner that has been frustrating me


I have to admit to sharing your frustration, not necessarily with Nick,who is probably constrained in the amount of magazine space available to him. Articles on piercing do tend to say, in my experience, things like "taking a suitable bit, proceed to pierce the marked area". Yet when discussing other techniques, such as hollowing, there doesn`t seem to be the same reluctance to recommend types and specific brands of equipment.
I did notice that NA did have for sale on his stand at Harrogate, inexpensive piercing bits labelled as being for use with a Dremel. Didn`t get the chance to ask him about it, so bought the DVD instead.

Ian


----------



## skeetoids (20 Nov 2011)

Perhaps you could spend some time going through the necessary trial and error process, you may find your own unique style of piercing and a way that works better for you. It will save you the time of having to ask everyone else what to do, then when you know what to do you could always re-post your findings here!


----------



## Philip Streeting (20 Nov 2011)

mmmm.... thought the links above were sufficient and self-explanatory info.

Dental bur(r)s, high speed steel bur(r)s, tungsten carbide burrs - range and type depend on the power tool being used. 

The NSK air powered unit require tapered types that are expensive, I can provide a link for these if required. 

The dental burs shown in the link above work very well in Dremels and the larger pendant type flexi-drives. 

Klein burs shown are probably the type demonstrated by Nick and work well for texturing too. 

Efficient clean cutting requires high speed 40,000 revs+, patience will be required with lower revs and small, precise detail will be difficult. 

I have an NSK air powered unit, a Foredom micro motor and Axminster pendant unit, each have their benefits and drawbacks.

Some piercing can be done on some shapes with a jeweller's piercing saw - a small and very fine bladed fretsaw type saw. 

Anyone with a moderate capacity air compressor could also investigate a mini air grinder unit.

Wear protective masks as a minimum protection - fine dust is created.


----------



## cambournepete (20 Nov 2011)

If you're really interested in piercing then try to see a demo by Joey Richardson.
She studied with Binh Pho and is a great teacher.

Her demo notes are online here.


----------



## Jonzjob (20 Nov 2011)

Where's Gordon when you need him?

He's a star on here when it comes to piercing and has done some lovely pieces, shame about the finials, but the piercing is to be seen :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## gus3049 (21 Nov 2011)

Gordon is in hospital yet again, having French persons make him suffer hell. I have, however, just had them give me an internet connection so I'm back to a degree.

How you actually do the piercing is a very personal thing and you need to develop your own style. Phil has given you all the info you need really but I would suggest that as a start, on the assumption you have a compressor that you get one of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDGTOOLS-...Air_Tools_and_Compressors&hash=item563e0ab0e9 It needs 6psi and uses quite a lot of air so a decent compressor is necessary.

Its a very good price and will give you the chance to experiment with decent revs. Dremel cutters are fine in it and various Dremel collets fit. I find the Dremel far too slow and lacking in oomph for real accuracy. I have no experience of the Foredom but it seems the business. If I can sell a few more bits maybe I could afford one but thats not going to happen stuck in here.

Sadly, this place has no lathe facilities.


----------



## gus3049 (21 Nov 2011)

Oh and wear ear defenders, the constant scream of 50,000 revs plus will make you as mutt and Geoff as me :shock:


----------



## OldWood (21 Nov 2011)

Many thanks to all you who have replied and given advice.

I've ordered a batch of bits off Ebay, hoping they won't be chocolate steel, but do have to start somewhere. I've made a gash platter to experiment on also. I'll pass on the high speed air tool for the moment and take my chance with the Dremel look alike - air compressor + tool is just too much of an investment at this time of year (could put it on my Xmas Wish List - hmmm - and I've been looking for a reason to get a small compressor). I'll also look into Nick Arnull's DVD which must be very new as he mentions it in his blog but nowhere else on his site.

And of course I turned down an opportunity to go to Harrogate.

Anyway thanks again and if I do get somewhere I'll report back.

Rob


----------



## boysie39 (21 Nov 2011)

there are some DVDs by Mick Hanbury in which he shows how he pierces bowls and platters and other stuff as well


----------



## duncanh (21 Nov 2011)

gus3049":1afregrb said:


> Phil has given you all the info you need really but I would suggest that as a start, on the assumption you have a compressor that you get one of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDGTOOLS-...Air_Tools_and_Compressors&hash=item563e0ab0e9 It needs 6psi and uses quite a lot of air so a decent compressor is necessary.



Interesting! I know nothing about compressors, so what should I look for and approx. what price should I expect as a minimum?


----------



## johnny.t. (21 Nov 2011)

Rob, you can always ask Nick's advice, he's a very amiable chap and will always answer an email regarding his articles (although I believe he is away for a couple of days). He also sells some very good piercing bits in his shop!


----------



## gus3049 (21 Nov 2011)

duncanh":1kg9fhvy said:


> gus3049":1kg9fhvy said:
> 
> 
> > Phil has given you all the info you need really but I would suggest that as a start, on the assumption you have a compressor that you get one of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDGTOOLS-...Air_Tools_and_Compressors&hash=item563e0ab0e9 It needs 6psi and uses quite a lot of air so a decent compressor is necessary.
> ...



Hi Duncan,

Mine is a 50 ltr, 2.5hp jobbie and works fine if a little noisily, bought it here so it was a crazy price as always. The price range seems extreme on eBay but it wouldn't have to work too hard. Anything from £80 to £500 for the usual Sealey/Clarke extortion. Around £100 - £150 should buy a decent enough machine I would think.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...ressors&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## Philip Streeting (21 Nov 2011)

One safety point I should have also mentioned is that most burrs and cutters are designed to run up to a max 30,000 rpm unless otherwise stated so check suitability to purpose when purchasing. Tungsten carbide versions last longer and are more expensive,


----------



## duncanh (21 Nov 2011)

gus3049":edjodb36 said:


> Hi Duncan,
> 
> Mine is a 50 ltr, 2.5hp jobbie and works fine if a little noisily, bought it here so it was a crazy price as always. The price range seems extreme on eBay but it wouldn't have to work too hard. Anything from £80 to £500 for the usual Sealey/Clarke extortion. Around £100 - £150 should buy a decent enough machine I would think.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...ressors&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313



Thanks. I think the limiting factor (other than price of course) would be the lack of space in the shed - only 12' x 6'. Could put a small extension on the side for it and an extractor but perhaps it's time for a new workshop...


----------



## OldWood (21 Nov 2011)

duncanh":3uothdjr said:


> <snip>
> Thanks. I think the limiting factor (other than price of course) would be the lack of space in the shed - only 12' x 6'. Could put a small extension on the side for it and an extractor but perhaps it's time for a new workshop...



Duncan - Definitely time for a new workshop - but still keep the compressor and extractor outside. Workshop size is a balance between being too large it is impossible to economically keep warm and being too small; at 12 x 6 - the size of my greenhouse, that's too small !!  My old workshop was tiresomely narrow at 5ft 9 but had the length (15') to cope with the long timbers I was processing then for a house rebuild. The new one is 2.5m x 4m (I've gone metric in the meantime!) which so much more usable, plus properly insulated. The extractor is elsewhere and the compressor when I get one will be so too.

Rob


----------



## Nick Arnull (21 Nov 2011)

Hi all sorry I did not reply earlier but have been somewhat busy catching up with e-mails and unpacking after the weekend at Harrogate, we unfortunatly sold out of piercing bits these are available from www.shesto.co.uk or direct from me when I get some new stock in.
I use klien burrs for texturing and piercing as they do the job. 
We released my latest DVD Ying and Yang at Harogate. it explains both the kit and bits I use to do the piercing work if you are interested please e-mail via my website.
I would also like to give you the heads up about a new series of articles that has been commisioned for furure publication possibly around April next year including this very subject, I will probably get into trouble for doing this but hey ho.
As has already been mentioned we as writers are often confined by the space allocated and on occasions the type of article that has been commissioned, I do appreciate that this may well be frustrating but I am only to happy to be contacted if you have questions regardfing my articles I have had published in the Woodturning Magazine again please do so via my web site just put my name into google and you will find me.
Hope this is of help
Nick Arnull.


----------



## OldWood (21 Nov 2011)

Many thanks Nick - I should apologise for my rant earlier, but I think we all recognise that the author is not the source of the problem !

I'm going to drop you a line with a query and an order for the DVD - thanks for being generous with your time.

Rob


----------



## Philip Streeting (22 Nov 2011)

Rob,

I am pleased to see that Nick has managed to sort your problems out for you. 

If there is anyone else interested in free interactive sessions on creative techniques using rotary tools and other stuff it may be worth a look at my Blog sometime. Early days but I'm hoping things will work out. 

Phil


----------



## skeetoids (22 Nov 2011)

Hi Phil,

I am looking forward to sharing some ideas.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------

